# German wrestling plates c 1505



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.thehaca.com/pdf/Wurm/Wurm.htm

 Nice tights


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats actually pretty cool... I'm interested in that era and area of Europe. A group started up in my vicinity that specifically deals with European warfare. I think its just one of those recreating groups and not a serious martial art. Studying old European styles is pretty interesting... especially since I married a Romanian 

MrH


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 15, 2005)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing that information.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

That's a neat site.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## green meanie (Dec 16, 2005)

Damn! That's very cool. Thanks for the info!


----------

